# Der neue Bikeguard-Spezialkarton



## Ladymama (5. Januar 2007)

hab in dem 2007er mtb katalog den neuen Bikeguard-Spezialkarton gesehen.sieht ja mal um einiges besser aus als der alte,find ich zumindest.
weiss jemand ob die 2007er bikes schon mit dem neuen karton geliefert werden?
als ich nämlich letztens im shop war,hab ich noch ganze paletten mit dem alten karton gesehen.mir wär der neue lieber...


----------



## Pumabert (5. Januar 2007)

Meines kam im alten Karton und besonders toll fand ich den nicht, habe ihn aber trotzdem nicht weggeschmissen.

Wo hast du schon einen 2007-er Katalog gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ladymama (5. Januar 2007)

ich hab den katalog aus´m shop mitgenommen...


----------



## pr0phet (5. Januar 2007)

der neue katalog ist auch in der BIKE mit dabei...


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Januar 2007)

Öh, und was ist anders? Ist er schwarz Adonisiert und steht Silbrig "CANYON" drauf?

Solange das Bike sicher kommt...


----------



## Ladymama (5. Januar 2007)

richtig,komplett schwarz und der neue schriftzug in weiss,glaub ich...?


----------



## motzkopf (5. Januar 2007)

Kann man den Bikeguard auch ohne das Bike erhalten?

Will nach Übersee und der Bikeguard scheint der beste Karton für sowas zu sein...(bike habe ich natürlich schon).

Wenn nicht, weiß einer von euch eine gute Alternative?


----------



## Ladymama (5. Januar 2007)

soweit ich weiss,kann man den für 14,90 ganz normal kaufen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Januar 2007)

Ladymama schrieb:


> sieht ja mal um einiges besser aus als der alte,find ich zumindest.


Hurra...


----------



## 4you2 (6. Januar 2007)

> sieht ja mal um einiges besser aus als der alte,find ich zumindest


...und wenn "er" jetzt noch mit einem
high quality silbrig glänzenden super Klebeband mit Carbonstruktur ....,
nicht vorstellbar, umwerfend


----------



## winddancer1401 (6. Januar 2007)

4you2 schrieb:


> ...und wenn "er" jetzt noch mit einem
> high quality silbrig glänzenden super Klebeband mit Carbonstruktur ....,
> nicht vorstellbar, umwerfend



Aber halt von Canyon, d.h. erst die 2008er Bikes werden mit den neuen ausgeliefert....  (noch kann ich darüber lachen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (6. Januar 2007)

winddancer1401 schrieb:


> (noch kann ich darüber lachen)



Ich wette dass mein XC6.0 auch in nem alten kommen wird   Mama will den neuen mit Carbon-Style Klebeband


----------



## 4you2 (6. Januar 2007)

.. sofort zurückschicken !!!


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Januar 2007)

Nein im ernst jetzt.

Was soll besser sein an dem Karton? Ich kann mir vorstellen dass er geiler ausschaut (den alten mit BikeGuard Aufschrift zu toppen ist net schwer...) aber gepolstert und halbwegs  sicher ist mein Bike auch im alten.

Also Canyon, liefert was ihr könnt und wenn mein Bike kaputt ist seht ihr halt eure alten Kartons wieder.


----------



## dubbel (6. Januar 2007)

kann sein, dass ich wasser im ohr hab... 

*geht's in diesem thread um die qualität unterschiedlich eingefärbter pappkartons? *


----------



## tom23" (6. Januar 2007)

nein, schlimmer: es geht um die *Optik*

ich revidiere: Optik kann auch ein Anforderungsmerkmal sein; ja, es geht um die Qualität von Pappkartons.


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Januar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> kann sein, dass ich wasser im ohr hab...
> 
> *geht's in diesem thread um die qualität unterschiedlich eingefärbter pappkartons? *



Ja.  Wunderschon formuliert dubbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Januar 2007)

Ich will mir eine neue Digitalkamera kaufen, aber ich weiß nicht welche....

...wisst ihr, welches Modell die hochwertigste/schönste *Verpackung *hat?!?!?!?!?!?  




[CLOSED]







(wetten?  )


----------



## tom23" (6. Januar 2007)

das Thema ist zwar sauhohl, aber halt laut Defintion irgendwie ein Support-Thema...
ich verkneife mir außerdem jeglichen Kommentar, ob der neue Karton in einen Opel passt


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Januar 2007)

tom23";3325230 schrieb:
			
		

> ich verkneife mir außerdem jeglichen Kommentar, ob der neue Karton in einen Opel passt



Aber hey! Wer fährt schon Opel? 

Warum ist der Thread eigentlich noch offen? 
Hat denn wer ein Foto vom neuen Karton?


----------



## Hupert (6. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ist er schwarz Adonisiert und steht Silbrig "CANYON" drauf?



Kommt das von Adonis? Wenn ich nen häßlichen Frame adonisiere wird er dann schöner? Wird es denn dann auch ein einem Adonis ebenbürtiger Karton?

Besser "gepolstert" wäre aber in der Tat mal ne Option, denn mein XC9 kam mit ner kleinen Delle in der Kettenstrebe auf der Nichtantriebsseite sowie ner Delle in der Hinterradfelge an. Hab es aber erst beim Putzen nach den ersten Ausfahrten gemerkt. Irgendwelche "Kontakte" mit Steinen usw. gab´s nicht und da beide Dellen ohne jegliche Kratzspuren waren und wirklich aussahen wie mit nem stumpfen Gegenstand verursacht kam ich zum Schluss das es nur beim Versand passiert sein konnte. Als ich die Schwinge letztens mal auseinander gebaut hatte ist mir aufgefallen das sie tatsächlich ein wenig in Richtung der Schlagrichtung der Delle verzogen war. Das Rad ist nach wie vor sturzfrei... von ner Reklamation hab ich abgesehen, da die Beweislast vermutlich bei mir liegen würde und ich keinen Bock auf ein ewiges Hin und Her hatte. Die Funktion ist ohnehin nicht beeinträchtigt, ne neue Felge ist sowieso irgendwann fällig und die Delle in der alten stört ja nicht. Argerlich ist es trotzdem und ich kann jedem nur empfehlen das Bike wenn es ankommt GENAU unter die Lupe zu nehemen, auch wenn es Dank der ersten Euphorie schwer sein dürfte da sachlich ranzugehen...


----------



## tom23" (6. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Aber hey! Wer fährt schon Opel?
> 
> Warum ist der Thread eigentlich noch offen?
> Hat denn wer ein Foto vom neuen Karton?



also ich fahr keinen...

AmmuNation; sag mal ganz laut, drei mal hintereinander: a n o d i s i e r e n
dann festigt sich das Wort


----------



## braintrust (6. Januar 2007)

bitte scan ausn katalog machen...


----------



## exto (6. Januar 2007)

Meiner sieht aus wie Pappe, riecht wie Pappe und schmeckt wie Pappe (hab ich grad probiert  ) Also in etwa so interessant wie'n Pappkarton...

...war aber ein extrem geiles Bike drin


----------



## Ladymama (6. Januar 2007)

achtung jetzt kommt ein karton...


----------



## Hitzi (6. Januar 2007)

motzkopf schrieb:


> Kann man den Bikeguard auch ohne das Bike erhalten?
> 
> Will nach Übersee und der Bikeguard scheint der beste Karton für sowas zu sein...(bike habe ich natürlich schon).
> 
> Wenn nicht, weiß einer von euch eine gute Alternative?



Moin,

wir in Hannover haben das komische Kaufhaus für Bikes namens B.O.C.

Da habe ich mir in Absprache mit einem Mitarbeiter einen Karton aus dem Container gefischt. 
Habe ihn mit weiteren großen Pappen verstärkt und ihn an den Ecken mit viel Klebevand verschönert  

Danach kannst du das Bike schön in den Karton stecken und das Werkzeug hat ebenfalls noch Platz.
Wegen dem Gewicht brauchst du dir auch keine Gedanken machen. meistens sind 30 Kg frei als Sportgepäck. Das wird das Bike wohl nicht erreichen, oder?  

Ein Tipp noch - lass den Karton bis zum Sicherheits-Check offen. Und lass ihn dann durch die Röntgenanlage am Flughafen. Danach kannst du ihn vor den Augen der Mitarbeiter verschließen. 
Sonst darfst du nach dem ersten Röntgen den Karton wieder öffnen. Das Werkzeug und alles vorzeigen und es danach wieder verschließen.
Das Klebeband darfst du dann schön am Flughafen wegwerfen. Du kriegst es mittlerweile nicht mehr in den Flieger. Sicherheitrisiko. 
Damit könntest du den Piloten den Schnabel zukleben und sie anschließend an den Steuerknüppel fesseln  

Noch Fragen??

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## rainman99 (7. Januar 2007)

motzkopf schrieb:


> Kann man den Bikeguard auch ohne das Bike erhalten?
> 
> Will nach Übersee und der Bikeguard scheint der beste Karton für sowas zu sein...(bike habe ich natürlich schon).
> 
> Wenn nicht, weiß einer von euch eine gute Alternative?


 
Hi,
abgesehen von den wirklich kreativen Beiträgen einiger Schreiber würde ich Dir für den Flieger KEINEN Karton empfehlen, es sei denn, Du willst nachher dein Bike eh wegwerfen! 

So wie die am Flughafen mit Gepäck umgehen würd ich eher zu einem gescheiten Koffer raten...





Ist zwar mit 249,- nicht ganz billig, aber Dein Bike kommt wenigstens einigermaßen sicher an. Und das wäre mir mein 2000 EUR Bike auf jeden Fall wert!

Sers, Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punkrockhamburg (7. Januar 2007)

Ich bin mal mit dem BikeGuard geflogen (bzw. mein Bike ). Kann mich den Vorrednern größtenteils anschließen. Wenn Du Werkzeug oder ähnliches reinpacken willst, verklebe ihn nicht allzu ordentlich! Bei mir musste ich Hannover alles auspacken, weil bei der Durchleuchtung eine Spraydose Brunox entdeckt wurde. Die war natürlich ganz unten im Koffer... (ich durfte die dann übrigens doch mitnehmen).

In meinem Fall kam das Rad gut an und auch wieder zurück. Das beste Gefühl hatte ich  dabei allerdings nicht, der Karton hat schon einige Macken abbekommen.

Das größte Problem war allerdings, dass der BikeGuard nicht wirklich dazu geeignet ist, ihn längere Strecken zu tragen. Das wird ziemlich schnell ziemlich anstrengend! 

Solche soliden Koffer wie rainman empfohlen hat kann man übrigens bei einigen Bikehändlern auch mieten! 

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Januar 2007)

tom23";3325905 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich fahr keinen...
> 
> AmmuNation; sag mal ganz laut, drei mal hintereinander: a n o d i s i e r e n
> dann festigt sich das Wort



 Ich sags immer falsch.. WIESO!


----------



## Friuli-Jay (7. Januar 2007)

Also lasst uns wieder sachlich werden!!Ist der neue Karton jetzt auch leichter und steifer?Gibts da Messungen?Und die Geometrie,ist das eher ein All MOUNTAIN oder mehr cross country Karton?Und gibts schon Tuningvorschläge?


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Januar 2007)

Ich hab ja gehört, dass sie die Tragegriffsteifigkeit erhöht haben (geringere Ermüdung der Hände), gleichzeitig aber die Aufhängungssteifigkeit verringert haben. (--> Federwirkung, schont die Schultern)

Der STW-Wert des Kartons ist marktführend!

Ich glaube, ich werde meinen Karton jetzt dann mal abschleifen und neu anodisieren lassen!









(dass dieser Thread noch immer offen ist, ich kann's nicht glauben...)


----------



## Friuli-Jay (7. Januar 2007)

das Problem ist nur,das das Teil einmal im Jahr zum karton-Service muss!Und der wird nicht billig sein...


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Januar 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> (dass dieser Thread noch immer offen ist, ich kann's nicht glauben...)


----------



## Friuli-Jay (7. Januar 2007)

Und da sag noch jemand,die Schweizer seien humorlos...


----------



## privy (7. Januar 2007)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:


> Und da sag noch jemand,die Schweizer seien humorlos...



du kennst die schweizer nicht    



privy


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Januar 2007)

So, wer bringt nu n Bild?? Meinetwegen eingescannt ausm Katalog  Canyon hats echt nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt den 07er Katalog schon online zu stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ladymama (7. Januar 2007)

hier isser...


----------



## motzkopf (7. Januar 2007)

@Hitzi und Uli: 
danke für die Antworten, das hilft doch schon einmal...(Daumen hoch)


----------



## cos75 (7. Januar 2007)

Ladymama schrieb:


> hier isser...



Bohoo...damit ist man der Star in jeder DHL-Filiale 

Btw. dieses Jahr sind die Kartons alle schwarz und nächstes Jahr bunt, oder wie war das ?


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Januar 2007)

Ok, schaut echt geil aus 
Möchte auch so einen - ernsthaft! Immerhin zahl ich für ein 07er Bike! 

Schaut aber irgendwie auch stabiler aus als der alte


----------



## Yossarian (7. Januar 2007)

Schwarze Farbe gilt ja auch allgemein als stabilisierend.


----------



## dubbel (7. Januar 2007)

motzkopf schrieb:


> @Hitzi und Uli:
> danke für die Antworten, das hilft doch schon einmal...(Daumen hoch)



so nen karton kriegst du übrigens bei jedem beikshop (eigentlich immer für umme) - die meisten sind froh, wenn sie das zeug nicht entsorgen müssen. 
alles schön verpacken, polstern etc. und das ding ist sicher wie in abrahams schoß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ladymama (7. Januar 2007)

eigentlich ging es hier doch ursprünglich nur um die frage,ob jemand weiss,ob die 2007er modelle mit dem neuen,oder dem alten karton kommen...
immerwieder erstaunlich mit welch kreativen ergüssen so manch einer daher kommt...


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Januar 2007)

Ladymama schrieb:


> immerwieder erstaunlich mit welch kreativen ergüssen so manch einer daher kommt...


Nicht verwunderlich bei so einer seltsamen Frage...

...inwiefern ist es relevant?


----------



## Ladymama (7. Januar 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Nicht verwunderlich bei so einer seltsamen Frage...
> 
> ...inwiefern ist es relevant?



alles klar...


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Januar 2007)

Ladymama schrieb:


> alles klar...


Äh nein, eigentlich nicht...
Du hast meine Frage ja gar nicht beantwortet...


----------



## Ladymama (7. Januar 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Äh nein, eigentlich nicht...
> Du hast meine Frage ja gar nicht beantwortet...



ach so,ja,stimmt!
eine relevanz steckte da eigentlich nie hinter,war mehr so interesse.
ich wusste ja nicht,was ich damit auslöse...


----------



## pfohlenrolle (8. Januar 2007)

So 20 bis 30g sollten sich doch mit Schere noch einsparen lassen?! Evtl noch andere Griffe dran und man anfragen ob man da auch Farbwahl hat

gehts noch???


----------



## tschobi (8. Januar 2007)

hi hi hi


----------



## Sisu (8. Januar 2007)

Ladymama schrieb:


> eigentlich ging es hier doch ursprünglich nur um die frage,ob jemand weiss,ob die 2007er modelle mit dem neuen,oder dem alten karton kommen...
> immerwieder erstaunlich mit welch kreativen ergüssen so manch einer daher kommt...



.....da würde ich doch einfach mal die Canyonhotline bemühen, die können dir sicher sagen, ob die 07´Modelle alle in den neuen Bikeguards kommen, oder ob zuerst noch die alten aufgebraucht werden ( was ja vom unternehmerischen Standpunkt aus durchaus Sinn macht ) 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## AmmuNation (8. Januar 2007)

Sisu schrieb:


> .....da würde ich doch einfach mal die Canyonhotline bemühen, die können dir sicher sagen, ob die 07´Modelle alle in den neuen Bikeguards kommen, oder ob zuerst noch die alten aufgebraucht werden ( was ja vom unternehmerischen Standpunkt aus durchaus Sinn macht )



User Pumabert hat sein XC6.0 in einem Bikeguard 06/05/04 und was auch immer  gekriegt. Jedenfalls seine Aussage auf Seite 01


----------



## Ladymama (8. Januar 2007)

ich seh´s ein!die sache war von vornherein zum scheitern verurteilt!ich muss eingestehen:drauf gesch... in was für einem (karton mag ich gar nich mehr sagen) "behältnis" die karre ankommt,haupsache sie kommt,und allem anschein nach schon nächste woche 

ihr habt mich überzeugt!
aber ich bin ja immerhin forumsneuling und ich hoffe ihr vergebt mir...

ich gelobe besserung...

so,wer macht dat ding hier jetzt endlich zu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (8. Januar 2007)

Niemand, der Karton bleibt offen.


----------



## Ladymama (8. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Niemand, der Karton bleibt offen.




alles klar,dann ist das hier aber ab sofort deine baustelle!

ich bin aus der sache raus...


----------



## AmmuNation (8. Januar 2007)

Du hast den Thread eröffnet. 

Liebes Canyon Team, bitte bitte krieg ich mein XC6.0 im neuen Bikeguard? Sonst jibbet ärger 
Vielleicht ist der ja noch nit bei Canyon, genauso wie das Briefpapier  Dann gibts den halt vielleicht nach der ersten Inspektion


----------



## Ladymama (8. Januar 2007)

neues briefpapier??????
will ich auch!!!
soll ich einen neuen thread aufmachen?


----------



## braintrust (8. Januar 2007)

kann mal wer nen foto davon posten,weiss nicht ob das zu meinem bike-ordner passt


----------



## fone (9. Januar 2007)

rainman99 schrieb:


> Hi,
> abgesehen von den wirklich kreativen Beiträgen einiger Schreiber würde ich Dir für den Flieger KEINEN Karton empfehlen, es sei denn, Du willst nachher dein Bike eh wegwerfen!
> 
> So wie die am Flughafen mit Gepäck umgehen würd ich eher zu einem gescheiten Koffer raten...



in solche koffer kriegt man aber keine bikes rein, bei denen es sich lohnt, diese nach übersee mitzunehmen. 

direktflug münchen-vancouver ist mit karton kein größeres thema. 5-mal umsteigen sollte man sich mit karton aber tatsächlich sparen.


----------



## Didi123 (10. Januar 2007)

Wer hat diesen Thread mit 5 Sternen bewertet...?


----------



## Ranz (10. Januar 2007)

http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?threadid=60025

check it out


----------



## Pumabert (10. Januar 2007)

Ranz schrieb:


> http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?threadid=60025
> 
> check it out



Wie geil ist das denn?!?!    

Ich schiff mich an ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (10. Januar 2007)

Geil !!!!


----------



## tschobi (10. Januar 2007)

Das wird ja immer besser!


----------



## Monsterwade (10. Januar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> so nen karton kriegst du übrigens bei jedem beikshop (eigentlich immer für umme)


Hier geht´s doch um einen Spezialkarton (siehe Titel) und nicht 
um irgend einen dahergelaufenen karton.

Spezialkartoon in schwarz. Wow


----------



## cos75 (10. Januar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Wer hat diesen Thread mit 5 Sternen bewertet...?


Das war ich !  

Hab jetzt den neuen Canyon Katalog aus der Bike... Da steht es wäre kein gewöhnlicher Karton, sondern ein Container, gemacht von einem Verpackungsspezialisten !  

Ich bin ja schon so gespannt auf die ersten Fotos von diesem High-Tech-Container   Wen interessieren da überhaupt noch die Bikes


----------



## Bulletprooft (10. Januar 2007)

Erst dacht ich mir flackern die Augen, aber hier geht es doch wirklich um so´ne Pappschachtel. Ich hab meinen Schleifer eindeutig zu früh bestelltder kam noch im alten Kartoon oder so. Ich hoffe nur, dass die Lackierung dieses mal länger hält, als bei meinen alter Karton, denn der war nach der ersten Regenfahrt echt nicht mehr so gut beieinander. Normalerweise ist das hier eindeutig fehl eingestellt..der Fred hier gehört ins Leichtbauforum. Die tunen das Teil locker auf unter 8kg.  Sorry


----------



## GerhardO (10. Januar 2007)

Unser Cosi...!


> Das war ich !


Klar - hätte ich mir ja denken können... 

Weißt Du, dass ich leide?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (10. Januar 2007)

Man sollte mal klären ob es vollständig aus Schwarze Pappe besteht oder nur eine Schicht draufgemalt.

Und wenn es nur eine Schicht ist, ist die erste Pappe getönt oder ist es eine Schicht Lack drauf. 
Wird es 1 oder 2 mal "lackiert"?
Kommt es mit eine schützende schicht Klarlack wie die Bikes?

Für nächstes Jahr könnte man ein Premium-BikeGuard aus Metal und Anodisiert anvisieren.

Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Januar 2007)

lol christian 

Das Video ist *KRANK.* Mitleid mit dem Koffer - aber respekt, scheint wirklich qualitativ zu sein. Ihn so zu zerstören wäre trotzdem nicht nötig gewesen...   Ich hätt ihn noch brauchen können...


----------



## mr.ill (11. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> lol christian
> 
> Ich hätt ihn noch brauchen können...



Der Chef hat gmeint der Koffer ist noch zu haben.
-8% Rabat


----------



## Friuli-Jay (11. Januar 2007)

Warum eigentlich nur 5 Sterne?Oder gibts 6 etwa nicht??Wenn das so ist besteht da echt Handlungsbedarf!


----------



## AmmuNation (11. Januar 2007)

mr.ill schrieb:


> Der Chef hat gmeint der Koffer ist noch zu haben.
> -8% Rabat



Der arme liegt bestimmt schon im Sondermüll.


----------



## AmmuNation (11. Januar 2007)

> Er ist nicht
> nur einfach ein Karton, sondern ein von uns in Zusammenarbeit
> mit Verpackungsspezialisten entwickelter Container, in dem Ihr
> Canyon sicher auf Reisen geht und unbeschadet bis zur Haustür
> ausgeliefert wird.



Yaaa, ein Bikecontainer!


----------



## martin_k (16. Januar 2007)

also ich hab mein 07er bike mitm alten bikeguard karton bekommen (foto in fotoalbum)

dazusagen möchte ich aber noch, dass das bike a bisserl herumgewirbelt ausgesehen hat als ich es ausgepackt habe.


----------



## brainiac5 (16. Januar 2007)

hallo martin
schönes rad, aber sag mal, steht da cannondale auf dem neoprenschutz?
oder täusch ich mich...


----------



## GerhardO (16. Januar 2007)

tststs... geht ja gar nicht!

Was mich aber zu einer Frage bringt:
Ist bei den neuen Bikes kein Kettenstrebenschutz mehr dabei? Im Katalog oder Homepage sieht man davon auch nix. Mein 2004er ES 5 hatte sowas schon dabei.


----------



## Pumabert (16. Januar 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> tststs... geht ja gar nicht!
> 
> Was mich aber zu einer Frage bringt:
> Ist bei den neuen Bikes kein Kettenstrebenschutz mehr dabei? Im Katalog oder Homepage sieht man davon auch nix. Mein 2004er ES 5 hatte sowas schon dabei.



Bei meinem XC war kein Kettenstrebenschutz dabei, hatte mich auch etwas gewundert. Es klebt nur ein durchsichtiger Kunststoff auf der Strebe - ich habe den Neoprenschutz anderweitig besorgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin_k (16. Januar 2007)

ja du hast recht mit cannondale.
der bikehändler meines vertrauens um die ecke hatte nur den. ich werde ihn aber noch dieses wochenende austauschen. Genau wie die Pedale.
Ich habe gar nicht daran gedacht dass canyon heuer keinen schutz mitliefert.


----------



## GerhardO (16. Januar 2007)

> ...dass canyon heuer keinen schutz mitliefert.


Doch echt schade, oder?! Ist das Teil in der Herstellung denn soooo teuer, dass man's nicht mehr ans Rad baut?

Mal sehen, vielleicht besorg ich mir dann 'nen Streben-Schutz von Kettler!


----------



## braintrust (16. Januar 2007)

also beim 06er xc4 hatte sie den neoprenschutz vergessen, ein anruf und das ding lag 2 tage später im briefkasten....


----------



## Christian_74 (16. Januar 2007)

Mit dem Anteil der Kettenstrebenschütze finanziert man jetzt die Fumics


----------



## braintrust (16. Januar 2007)

ne aber mal im ernst, die teile sind doch noch dabei oder(spez. beim esx7)?


----------



## AmmuNation (16. Januar 2007)

Die Teile sind dabei. Neopren, mit CANYON angeschrieben. Hat mir vor 30sek ein Canyon Mitarbeiter bestätigt.

Puma, am besten Anrufen und Feuer unterm Arsch machen. Haben sie bestimmt vergessen... kann ja vorkommen.
Auf den Fotos ist der schutz nur nicht dabei, weils schöner ausschaut.


----------



## Pumabert (16. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Die Teile sind dabei. Neopren, mit CANYON angeschrieben. Hat mir vor 30sek ein Canyon Mitarbeiter bestätigt.
> 
> Puma, am besten Anrufen und Feuer unterm Arsch machen. Haben sie bestimmt vergessen... kann ja vorkommen.
> Auf den Fotos ist der schutz nur nicht dabei, weils schöner ausschaut.



Aha, wieso hab ich dann keinen gekriegt, muaaah


----------



## AmmuNation (16. Januar 2007)

Pumabert:


braintrust schrieb:


> also beim 06er xc4 hatte sie den neoprenschutz vergessen, ein anruf und das ding lag 2 tage später im briefkasten....



Kann ja passieren. Mir wurde bestätigt der ist dabei. Ziemlich eindeutig und klar.


----------



## GerhardO (17. Januar 2007)

> Mir wurde bestätigt der ist dabei. Ziemlich eindeutig und klar.


Na gottseidank - dann ist die Welt ja wieder in Ordnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (17. Januar 2007)

preiset den herrn \o/

hat schon jemand den neuen bikecontainer probeauspacken können?
und nicht nur so auf dem hof die deckel aufklappen, richtig ausgiebig ein wochenende probeauspacken?


----------



## GerhardO (17. Januar 2007)

Werde dieses WE von München nach Koblenz fahren, mir dort ein Zimmer nehmen und dann den Container ausgiebig testen und probeauspacken! Ich musste nur versprechen, ihn nicht fleckig zu machen...!


----------



## AmmuNation (18. Januar 2007)

fone schrieb:


> preiset den herrn \o/
> 
> hat schon jemand den neuen bikecontainer probeauspacken können?
> und nicht nur so auf dem hof die deckel aufklappen, richtig ausgiebig ein wochenende probeauspacken?



In der MountainBIKE 3/07 ist ein Testbericht.
Im 1/07 warens die leichtesten HTs, im 2/07 die leichtesten Fullys und im 3/07 dann die leichtesten und gleichzeitig stabilsten Versandkartons.

Den ersten Platz belegte dabei der Canyon Bikeguard 07, knapp dahinter das PostPac der Schweizerischen Post. Habe das aus einer sehr zuverlässigen Quelle.
Sie haben den Karton auch dauer-ausgepackt und die "klappbarkeit" der Klappen ausgiebig getestet. Details dann in der nächsten Ausgabe.

Da hat Canyon noch mal Glück gehabt mit dem ersten Rang!


----------



## Didi123 (30. Januar 2007)

Und...?
Hat schon jemand sein Rad in der neuen Schachtel bekommen?


----------



## AmmuNation (30. Januar 2007)

Ich nicht.


----------



## fitze (30. Januar 2007)

Jetzt schreib ich doch noch was hier.....

Glaubt ihr wirklich, das Canyon einen Karton in dieser Größe schwarz einfärbt /bedruckt? Das Bild ist sicher nur Beispielhaft.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (31. Januar 2007)

Wenn das neue Radl kommt, wird es mir ziemlich egal sein, in welcher Schachtel es steckt! Lieber ein Torque im alten Karton, als ein XC im Neuen...

bin schon weg...!


----------



## Didi123 (31. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich nicht.



Würde die häßliche Sigma-Halterung in die Tonne kloppen und die Lampillas direkt an den Lenker klemmen...


----------



## fitze (31. Januar 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Wenn das neue Radl kommt, wird es mir ziemlich egal sein, in welcher Schachtel es steckt! Lieber ein Torque im alten Karton, als ein XC im Neuen...
> 
> bin schon weg...!



 So sehe ich das auch! Allerdings WENN es neue Kartons geben SOLLTE, wer wenn nicht die Torque-Besteller sollten die bekommen. Schließlich müssen die fast am längsten warten und bis dahin gehen die ganzen alten ja für XC und ES drauf.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## winddancer1401 (31. Januar 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch! Allerdings WENN es neue Kartons geben SOLLTE, wer wenn nicht die Torque-Besteller sollten die bekommen. Schließlich müssen die fast am längsten warten und bis dahin gehen die ganzen alten ja für XC und ES drauf.
> 
> MfG
> Tobi


Hey,

es gibt auch XC-Besteller, die warten müssen  Lieber mein Bike jetzt in einem alten Karton, als nen neuen Karton irgendwann....

ciao
Klaus


----------



## fitze (31. Januar 2007)

winddancer1401 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> es gibt auch XC-Besteller, die warten müssen  Lieber mein Bike jetzt in einem alten Karton, als nen neuen Karton irgendwann....
> 
> ...



Auch bis Mitte April?


----------



## fone (31. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> In der MountainBIKE 3/07 ist ein Testbericht.
> Im 1/07 warens die leichtesten HTs, im 2/07 die leichtesten Fullys und im 3/07 dann die leichtesten und gleichzeitig stabilsten Versandkartons.
> 
> Den ersten Platz belegte dabei der Canyon Bikeguard 07, knapp dahinter das PostPac der Schweizerischen Post. Habe das aus einer sehr zuverlässigen Quelle.
> ...



war ja zu erwarten, in der 02/07 war ja eine doppelseite werbung für den bikeguard geschaltet...


----------



## winddancer1401 (31. Januar 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Auch bis Mitte April?



Jepp

Mann, wenn ich hier aus meinem Büro schau und dann auf den Heuberg, die hohe Asten usw.........


----------

